

Harold "Doc" Edgerton - adoyle
http://edgerton-digital-collections.org/

======
adoyle
From the home page of the site: The Edgerton Digital Collections project
celebrates the spirit of a great pioneer, Harold "Doc" Edgerton, inventor,
entrepreneur, explorer and beloved MIT professor. This site is for all who
share Doc Edgerton's philosophy of "Work hard. Tell everyone everything you
know. Close a deal with a handshake. Have fun!"

The site includes access to all of Doc Edgerton's notebooks, scanned in as
PDF's.

